# How to make white yarn?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I know start with a white wool. Other than that, how do you make it eye-popping white?

I also have some KnickPicks bare white worsted that's been sitting around & yellowed a bit. How do I restore it?

Tia


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I use dog shampoo made special for white dogs.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

When I was showing dogs I used Mrs. Stewart's blueing to make them really white.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you 7thswan & Marchwind,

I thought of a bluing agent after I posted the thread.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Would there be any kind of water/peroxide mix that would be safe and effective ?

The Cowichans reportedly laid their wool in the sun to bleach, before spinning......


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not sure Forerunner. I knew a person that used some bleach on wool and it yellowed it. The sun is amasinly quick to whiten.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That's why I didn't suggest bleach.....
Bleach is of the devil. 

But peroxide is a different animal.

I dare say some experimenting is in order.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

If you get a fleece with yolk stains, there really is no way to get it white again. I know the big yarn factories do something to bleach the fibers, they also use a sulfuric acid bath during processing to make the VM brittler to break up and fall out more thoroughly.

Bleach is highly alkaline pH while wool and other animal fibers and silk are acid pH fibers, protein fibers. Bleach added to water with wet protein fibers will make a horrible crunching, crackling noise when the bleach is actually added and destroys the fibers completely. And yes, white fibers turn yellowish. 

For the same reason, using alkaline pH laundry detergents (most are, as are dishwasher detergents) on protein fibers is not a perfect situation, but the wash exposure time can be limited and a vinegar/water rinse will make things pretty much okay. Haven't had any fleece ruined that way, so far.

I did have some really crappy white mohair one time way, way, way back when, (1989?)and I added some bleach to the wash water it was in, just to see what would happen. I was going to throw the fiber away due to it being just horrible with dead fleshy bits stuck to the fibers from some kind of lice on the sheep and goats (my gf was not much of a shepherdess overall), so it didn't matter it was destroyed. Will never forget that crunching noise and the visible chemical reaction of the fibers. 

If you have some locks of fiber you are going to toss away anyways, just for education, try the bleach reaction experiment yourself.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you IowaLez,

I was wondering what bleach would do.
I knew this was the place to ask!
I probably will experiment with some spare wool as well.


Thank you everyone.


----------

